# I could use some help



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have a client coming into town in late August, on the 22nd to the 24th from PA. He'll be here for business, but wanted to know if he could get some pheasant shooting while he's here. I would like to take him out for a morning.

I can't remember whether pheasant farms would be open at that time? And I haven't been paying too much attention the past couple years...where is the closest pheasant farm from Fargo?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Try these:

Thompson Hunting Preserve PO Box 613 Barnesville, MN 56514 (218) 493-4222. ...

Misty Meadows Shooting Preserve 40995 Hwy. 34, Detroit Lakes, MN 56501, 218-847-4680, Shooting preserve featuring three sporting clays courses. Also offers pheasant, chukar, and partridge hunting on over 250 acres of planted and natural cover.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks ph. I was aware of Misty Meadows, but not the other.

Any in ND?


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

There is one up by Laverne and another by GF. Preserves in ND tend to be lodge based instead of day trip.

I hunted the Barnesville place about 15 years ago. Not very impressed then - now I would not return. May be they have changed the way they do things.

Never hunted MM or any preserve in ND.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

Section 17 is the cheapest I've found, and he wont be ready until sometime in August, you can call and verify this though if ya want.

Section 17 is about 35 miles I recken, a litlle past Wheatland

phone is 701-633-5369


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

My cousin's daughter and her fiance started one last year near Ogema, MN, which is about an hour NE from Fargo. Haven't shot there, but they've got some good cover. Don't know the name of the preserve, but you can get the necessary info by looking up and calling Gary Hoban or Hoban Const. from a Ogema listing. There's also some great lakes in the very near area for late summer wallies, so you could do a "surf and turf."


----------

